# Dr Pepper Immitator



## jays emporium (Aug 24, 2012)

When Dr Pepper first started bottling soda in the early 1900s there were a number of immitators.  One bottler, G L Mayer in Rosebud, Texas, which is near Waco, invented a drink named Dr Patton and put it in bottles very similar to the Dr Pepper King of Beverage bottle.  I have been told there was a lawsuit won by Dr Pepper and as part of the decision all of the existing Dr Patton bottles were to be destroyed.  It is a very rare bottle today but they didn't get them all.  I how have a nice example to display next to my real KOB bottle.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a closeup of the front embossing.


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 24, 2012)

and the embossing on the back.


----------



## bottlingco (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice bottle jay,
 If you haven't gotten my Christmas present yet, well.............!


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 24, 2012)

That's cool.  I think I would go to a Dr. Patton if I were sick....Dr. Pepper, not so much, [8|]

 Nice bottle!


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2012)

very cool that dr pepper is amazing!


----------



## texasdigger (Aug 29, 2012)

These are rare mofos.  There is also a D.P. thief knock off from Amarillo that is even rarer.  As far as I know there are less than 5 examples.  I know for sure of only 2.  

 Brad


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 29, 2012)

Super super bottle, thanks for sharing! Did you obtain it recently, or have you had it around for a while?


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 29, 2012)

I just got both of those bottles this year.  KOB from ebay in Feb and Dr Patton from another collector just two weeks ago.  The KOB has the best embossing I've seen on one of those.  I usually sell the bottles I buy, but I think I'll keep these.   May try to add a Waco KOB to the collection if I can find a deal on one of those in nice shape.
 Jay


----------

